# FOSTER HOMES NEEDED IN NY / OHIO



## Marty (Apr 6, 2014)

I am actively looking for a foster home as close to New York zip code 14572 as possible. It is about 5 hours from the Ohio line which would also work for us or any other surrounding state to help us avoid shipping them half way across the country. We need a closer foster home.

This is for 3 nice horses R reg. mares who were shown (one drives) and could be brought out again in time to help with their adoption. One older mare (17) needs a dry lot. All gentle and very sweet, easy to manage.

Please read our foster home page and if you are so inclined, please fill out the foster home application found on the website .

This is an owner surrender who has fallen on hard times.

Thank you so much.

www.chancesminihorserescue.org

Adding: You don't have to take all three horses. It would be nice to save us on shipping but will separate if we have to.


----------

